# BBQ Vidalia Onion with Bacon



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Trying something new with vidalia onions - my way

peel the onions and cut a slice of the onion off the top so that it’s flat.
leave the bottom in tact.

wrap individual onion in saran wrap and tightly and microwave
for about 6 minutes to soften it up.

unwrap onions and place on aluminum foil
poke top on onions with fork. 

wrap onions with partially cooked bacon (I used two pieces of bacon
for each onion) secure with toothpicks...
don’t make bacon crispy or it won’t wrap around onion.

generously sprinkle with bread crumbs, and season with salt, pepper,

rubbed sage, italian seasoning, fresh chopped parsley, and paprika
...then sprinkle with italian grading cheese all over...
lastly generously drizzle all over with extra virgin olive oil...

Wrap each one individually in aluminum foil and BBQ ( or bake in oven) 

My head sous chef is BBQ-ing them now...

here they are with a little bacon garnish on top...:smile:

...stay tuned for the finished product. Hope these are good.:smile:
first time making them wrapped in bacon and seasoned with bread
crumbs and seasoning. :biggrin2:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Let us know how that tasted.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It was pretty darn good...I should have just fried up the bacon
just a little cause it cooks plenty in the BBQ.

Also, I should have put it in the cast iron frying pan, (I forgot)

It was good though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm wondering about the bread crumbs.


I cook onions all the time on the grill for the local knot, but they ate just evo, salt and pepper made into a Hersey Kiss and parked on the grill while cooking something else.


Your bacon and crumbs elevates that to at least appetizer status.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I was trying to do something like the blooming onion from the Outback
Restaurant. I do onions like you stated as well...just salt, pepper, and
evo.

Next time I’ll try it that way again ( like you said) and just wrap it in a 
slice of uncooked bacon.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

AND BUTTER !!! Wrapped in foil, seasoned, and a pad of butter and they are great. Adding the bacon is a great idea it comes fully seasoned.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've got to give that a shot. We loved baked onions. Usually just salt, butter, parm, paprika and EVOO wrapped in foil and baked


----------

